# Opening a Greek bank account



## Kolya (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Everyone.

I'm wanting to open a Greek bank account as am buying a plot of land hopefully very soon.

I've been asked to provide:

Income Tax Slip or Certificate of VAT registration
Utility Bill
Proof of Occupation

I have the last 2, but the tax slip/VAT registration are not something people in the UK have, at least not the Income Tax Slip.

Has anyone opened a Greek bank account and have dealt with this? I've spoken to the Greek bank and they aren't very useful.

Much appreciated in advance.

Nik


----------

